

Popular Science Turned Off Comments Because They Failed to Adapt - kguppta
http://w5h.org/post/62248542683/my-thoughts-on-popular-science-shutting-off-comments

======
snowwrestler
This is silly; why should Pop Sci work so hard to "adapt" to a site feature
whose existence is entirely under their control?

I suppose one could make the argument that Pop Sci failed to adapt to a
cultural reality that websites must have comment systems. But I don't think
that actually is a cultural reality. There are successful sites that have
never had comments at all, and numerous publications have demoted their
comment systems to a second screen or hidden tab, with no ill effects. If you
look at hot new content platforms like Medium, Quartz, etc., they are built
from day one without comments.

I think Pop Sci _has_ adapted to a new reality--a reality in which meaningful
conversation has migrated to conversation-centric platforms like social media
and news aggregators (like HN).

~~~
ScottWhigham
Exactly. I wish we could see your comment "score" here because I have no doubt
that everyone who has read the article and read your comment upvoted you.

